# University/Program Planning for 17 yr old (Gr 12 ) Teen



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all - 

My 17 yr old son graduates in June 2013. As his parents, we want to provide him with the support that he needs to make some steps into his post-secondary studies/program. Both my wife and I left home after graduation, got degees at Ont. universities, a job, career, etc etc. 

Our son, however, is less driven. He is a B student at a very good school. He shines in the arts (he is a very strong English student - he can write very well), he has not taken hard sciences (Chem Physics etc). Socially, he is quiet, introverted. Without getting into details, he has a health condition that may limit how far away (from us) he can travel, at least until be becomes more independent (1-2 yrs away) . My wife and I are looking to contract a program counsellor to provide information on prorgam chocies for him. We do not want to push him out the door (for the above reason), but at the same time, we do not want to see him sit and do nothing.

Have any CMF parents taken on a similar kind of exercise as this one? 
Are there any good strategies to consider? explore?
We live in the greater vancouver area.

Thanks,

* I should add that the school counsellors have been good (not great), but my son does not seeks out much guidance from these sources of information.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can relate to your issue and our solution was to have our daughter take a year off and get a job then go to school.My daughter is now 20 an in her 2nd year of a 4 year program and now lives on her own in Toronto.Some kids are not mature enough to leave home at 17 and even a job of a couple days a week gives them enough structure not to get lazy.If your son is not able to get a job have him volunteer .


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe he should try a nearby college, such as Kwantlen or Douglas. Less expensive, many programs, he can stay at home so cheaper yet. I would recommend full-time school (part-time takes forever!!) for as long as he can. 

School websites have tons of great, detailed program info. You can probably do without the program counsellor. GL.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Edit: I realize that none of the following suggestions have anything to do with selecting a university program... but I personally dislike it when some people believe or are made to believe that post-secondary is the only option after high school. It's not. I took that route... went straight into college after graduating. While I can't say that I'm worse off for it, I wish I had taken the time to get to know myself better, explore options, explore the world, and learn what you cannot learn from sitting at a desk in a classroom or lecture hall.

I wish I could recommend Katimavik to you. Depending on this health condition, it could have been a fantastic fit for him... I did it after college, but it seemed many of the participants were 17 or 18, and were there because they were not ready to transition into post-secondary / trades / etc. but wanted to do more than just work in their time off.

Since the Harper government cut all funding to the organization, the only Katimavik program that is currently running requires participants to be residents of Quebec, since it is that province that funds that program. Keep an eye out though, they are still working on finding ways to fund their other programs.

Another program I considered is called Canada World Youth. This involves out-of-country travel, and there is fundraising involved (or you can just pay for the cost of the program or have him work.) Programs range from two weeks to six months. Maybe not a good fit for him now since it involves travelling internationally - but maybe something to work towards for 2014?

Since you say he's good with language, Explore is a French immersion program, 5 weeks long. Must have been a student during the current school year, so he'd have to go in 2013. Travel within Canada to a francophone community.

Global Youth Volunteer Network has a bunch of different programs. I don't know much about it. Most of it is international but I see they have a summer camp program that one could volunteer for. Not typically something for an introvert, but could push him out of his comfort zone in a good way.

Just did a quick google search for vancouver youth programs... maybe there's something you could find for him at the City of Vancouver's youth website.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Barwelle said:


> Edit: I realize that none of the following suggestions have anything to do with selecting a university program... but I personally dislike it when some people believe or are made to believe that post-secondary is the only option after high school. City of Vancouver's youth website.


Y&A, Marina, & Barwelle - your comments are *very* helpful - indeed Barwelle - we are leaning toward a "year off" form formal schooling as his maturity and his independence need time to develop. We LOVE the Katimiavik suggestion - it is unfortunate that, outside Que, it is not available (was it Mulroney who knocked it off?)

My wife and I will have a look at these sites, and reflect. The counsellor is asking for 150 per hour - mostly (I suspect) for information that is available if one takes the time to look for it. We are also looking to explore, (as Barbelle suggests) opportunities to explore places/people/occupations - something not found on a university website of course offering. Thanks for the feedback, all.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Whaaat? Go directly to the schools, they have paid-for counselors that you don't have to pay for. Your public/private school will also have career counselors who may be able to provide some guidance, also without payment. Teachers or other figures your child looks up to could be other sources of (free) advice. 

Sorry if I come across as being stingy, I'm just doubtful of how much added value this fee-counselor may have...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

^ Yes I agree, I am sure the schools would gladly have someone meet with you to discuss options were you to contact them and set up a day/time to meet.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad we can help, dubmac. I'm glad you are leaning in that direction. Of course I don't know him but I think it would be very beneficial, especially if he takes advantage of the relative freedom of a gap year to expand his horizons instead of plugging away at a grunt job.

Mulroney did pull the plug on Katimavik but it came back under the Chretien. Then the Conservatives cut funding again in the 2012 budget. Very unfortunate.

There is also the possibility of doing a working holiday - travel to another country and work/explore. There are companies (SWAP is one) that will help with work visas, paperwork, and job hunting. Though doing something more structured would probably be better to start with.

Found this after another quick google search: Projects Abroad. They're planning to hold an info session in Vancouver sometime this winter.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

My son was a quiet introvert. He chose a co-op program which had mandatory work terms. WOW what a difference in him now. He graduated in 2010 and has been working for 2 years. He is independent and out going! He lived away from home to attend university. I believe the confidence came from growing up (being away from home) and the forced job hunting that a co-op program offers. The zero debt from the co-op program was an added bonus.

Perhaps a co-op journalism program at UBC?
http://www.anth.ubc.ca/undergraduates/anthropology-programs/arts-co-op-program.html


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Found another option for work/travel/volunteering abroad programs: Go International. It's a Canadian company. They have a "Programs in Canada" section, but I don't think Canadians are eligible.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanx Barwelle - He has an aunt in France - maybe something can be put together there. - we'll check into it. Thanks for the thoughts and good karma.


----------

